# A Great Gift



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Okay, so I'm a nice kid. I always am courteous of everyone and I get along with most anyone. Well, there was the lunch lady that worked at my school, and every day I would say hello and thank you for the meals that she made up for me. She was a very nice lady, always smiling, so it was hard for her kindness to not rub off on you! I often told my friends that she was "my lunch lady" as somewhat of a joke... Also, she was into the whole Halloween thing as well and we often would talk about my haunted house and all that jazz...

Well, at the end of last semester (a few weeks ago) she announced she was retiring after 31 years of being a "lunch lady". So, on her last day of work, before school started, I dropped off a dozen pink roses and a card congratulating her on her retirement and wishing her the best. She about cried when I gave it to her!

Later that day at lunch I noticed that she was showing off her flowers as well as some other gifts she received from her co-workers on one of the counter tops in the kitchen. She thanked me once again for the flowers and I even had a friend take a picture of me and her! Yeah I know, I'm weird... But I'm fun!

Anyways, to the point of my story...

Today after getting home from school there was a garbage bag in my garage with some sort of skeleton prop inside and it had a card on it with my name on it... I brought the card inside and opened it. This is what it said:

"Zach- It's young people like you that make my 31 years as "a lunch lady" worthwhile. The flowers were so beautiful and I enjoyed them all during break. Good luck to you. I hope I see you soon.
Sally Austin"

I was so excited after reading the card! I ran out to the garage and looked inside the garbage bag. Inside was a homemade dummy with a black robe and a skeleton mask on it. Attached was a note:

"You can add this to your fright night. We have too many small kins in our neighborhood now. Have fun with him! Ha ha"

Just thought that I would share my story... I couldn't be any happier!
!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome, gives me a warm fuzzy as well!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Awwwwww we aren't suppose to get all warm and fuzzy on here.. jinkies! That was sweet of you and her! I think you should show us a picture of your new toy (hint hint)


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Already ahead of ya...
Here's what she gave me!
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/100_1134.jpg
.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hmmm... now you know what the mystery meat was in Tuesday's Noodle Surprise. Apparently it was somebody's face.

That's so cool! She sounds like a real sweetheart.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Front Yard Fright said:


> Already ahead of ya...
> Here's what she gave me!
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/100_1134.jpg
> .


 I think that was MY lunch lady!!!!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

wow what a great story! See? Kindness does pay off!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey thats really sweet.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Thats the best


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

That's not her x-husband is it?
just checking.....
what a great story


----------

